# SW A100 Alkyd Primer



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

slickshift said:


> I figure 1/2 hour per side when bidding
> But most painters should giterdun in 20 or less depending on what material/size
> I _can_ do it in 7 1/2 minutes, but that's a latex top coat on a 3/0 door
> Oils primer takes longer


Its official, as a painter I stink. I'm glad I enjoy it and don't do it for a living. I have a feeling I'd be a 'starving artist', heavy on the starving part, and very little of the artist.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Double-A said:


> Its official, as a painter I stink. I'm glad I enjoy it and don't do it for a living. I have a feeling I'd be a 'starving artist', heavy on the starving part, and very little of the artist.


See post #2. arty:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> See post #2. arty:


:laughing::laughing:

Fine, I'm shipping the other two doors to you, Pro. I'll send color chips via Fed-ex soon.

How much should I charge myself for this?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Double-A said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> How much should I charge myself for this?


About the same as a bathroom. That's around 30 dollars.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Double-A said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Fine, I'm shipping the other two doors to you, Pro. I'll send color chips via Fed-ex soon.


Fie, I'll have the wife keep an eye out for them.



Double-A said:


> How much should I charge myself for this?


If I'm not mistaken, you got a boat payment coming due. Charge high.
If I'm wrong, sorry you don't have a boat.


----------

